# Summer softball



## SquarePeg (Aug 7, 2019)

These girls were 14u champs for their division.  They went undefeated over 14 games.  






[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gSsDbJ]
	



[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gStrT2]
	



[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gStrPE]
	



[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gSsD82]
	



[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gSsD4V]
	
[/url][/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## Derrel (Aug 7, 2019)

Clicking on your photo to see it larger takes me to a Flickr login page,and as a very infrequent user of Flickr I can no longer remember my login. I have had a Flickr account since 2007, and this new insistence upon creating a new login is pure bullshit on their part,at least in my estimation. Flickr is now requiring user to log in to even see the picture! So I guess this is it for me… Screw Flickr, if they are such dicks as to require me to login to look at a hosted photo on some other website,they can go to hell.

This is the very first time I have ever seen such an outrageous behavior from a photo hosting site.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 7, 2019)

Nope,not going to go through this hoop


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 7, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Clicking on your photo to see it larger takes me to a Flickr login page,and as a very infrequent user of Flickr I can no longer remember my login. I have had a Flickr account since 2007, and this new insistence upon creating a new login is pure bullshit on their part,at least in my estimation. Flickr is now requiring user to log in to even see the picture! So I guess this is it for me… Screw Flickr, if they are such dicks as to require me to login to look at a hosted photo on some other website,they can go to hell.
> 
> This is the very first time I have ever seen such an outrageous behavior from a photo hosting site.



 That could just be because I made the photos private so they wouldn’t show up in my regular Flickr feed. I don’t usually make the softball pics public even though I sometimes share them here.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 7, 2019)

Either way I have finally had it with Flickr.To my way of thinking, they are the next Photobucket.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 8, 2019)

Tell us what you really think Derrel! jk I see what you mean... haven't been on in ages, got logged in after getting sent my password (think I forgot a capital letter),  set up a new password then yeah, too much jumping thru hoops. Might remove my one photo and avatar, which is all I have left on there, and close it out. Why is it these things start out great and never last. 

I had a MyYahoo page I used to read almost every morning, had spent time setting it up and really used it, then it was literally gone overnight, no notice, no warning. CEO fired, then don't even remember what all happened since. 

After all that guess I'll come back and take time to look at the pictures in the morning.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 8, 2019)

Nice action shots.....


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 8, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice action shots.....



Thanks...


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 8, 2019)

I can taste the dirt, nice set. Someone needs to teach that girl how to slide.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 8, 2019)

Great timing in #1!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 8, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> I can taste the dirt, nice set. Someone needs to teach that girl how to slide.



She was out either way.  That catcher is a shark and doesn't miss a tag.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 8, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Great timing in #1!



Thanks!


----------



## Braineack (Aug 8, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Either way I have finally had it with Flickr.To my way of thinking, they are the next Photobucket.



Flickr users used to be forced to have a yahoo.com email, so everything has changed now that it's no longer under Yahoo ownership.   I actually loved that I was prompted if I wanted to change me login email a while back.   But you definitely do not need to be logged in to see albums, only permission based pictures/albums.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 8, 2019)

Here are a couple more.  I wasn't ideally placed for the 50-230 lens but the 18-55 is just so blah for these situations.  I missed a few shots or cut off some heads/feet due to being too close and zoomed in too far.  It was a fun game to watch.


----------



## terri (Aug 8, 2019)

These are great!   Lots of action, lots of catching the perfect moment.   You've gotten really good at this, Sharon!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 8, 2019)

terri said:


> These are great!   Lots of action, lots of catching the perfect moment.   You've gotten really good at this, Sharon!



Thanks Terri


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 8, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I can taste the dirt, nice set. Someone needs to teach that girl how to slide.
> ...


 Maybe but a nasty, aggressive slide can change an umps mind....just saying...


----------



## CherylL (Aug 8, 2019)

Lots of great action shots!  The catcher has her game face on!


----------

